# Need ideas please



## piglady (Sep 28, 2006)

I am hosting a family reunion soon and need some ideas for the decorations. I guess the theme would be our heritage or ancestors. I have 7 large round tables rented so I need a center piece for each. I was thinking of getting some cheep clay pots and painting them then some how gluing old family photos on them. I will fill them with ivy or some blooming plant. Iâm not sure how I would go about this or if it would even work with the porous clay pots. I could sure use some advice and help. Any ideas for center pieces for a reunion outdoors in a large tent on our farm.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I think the clay pots idea is great, but instead of putting the photos on the pot, why not put them on drinking straw and place them in the pots like flowers? You could slit one end of the straw to hold the photo and poke the other end into the soil.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

also you can use a simple flower arrangement as the center piece, and put the pictures on the tables, covering them with clear plastic.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

The clay pot centerpiece sounds good, and craft paint will cover them. 

I would take branches (family tree) and tie the photos on them with skinny ribbons. Perhaps have a live flowering plant/s in the pot for added colour. If each table is for a seperate branch of the family, you could use photos from that branch on the centerpiece (from great grandparents to great grandkids, if you have them). It could be a "take with" gift for that family sitting at the table.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

One thing that I've seen work, is to ask various family members to bring a family heirloom for a centerpiece, then, you have the centerpiece, and excellent conversation starters. I shared a 200 year old sugar bowl... stuck some pink flowers in it, and voila...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fresh flowers in vases for the centerpieces. Family photo albums on each table. Each family can then take an album home with them. If you called ahead, perhaps family members could make copies of photos and share them with everyone, and help to fill up the photo albums you started.


----------

